# Gift Ideas Thread



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

So one I found. For the Jack Daniels fan- https://finance.yahoo.com/news/jack-daniels-gives-holiday-calendar-210506929.html


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Some suggestions.... popcorn, the variety kind(higher end)... or a pasta basket that includes wine.. a bloody mary basket it usually has a few things.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have difficulty in buying gifts. 
I do have gifts for my nephew and b-l-l, my nieces are another thing! One will be in Australia until the new year so we will have a second Christmas when she returns in January. I usually give them money and my sister, knowing their taste, gets something for me!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Me and my sibs now give donations to charities, in each other's names.


I like gifts of interesting flavored oils, or spices, or dried fruit stuff.


Some kind of beacon light for anyone that walks or rides at night. A several month subscription to Audible. com, so they can listen to books.


Movie gift cards with two boxes of Cracker Jacks. 



paperwhite narcissus bulbs planted and ready to bloom in the kitchen window.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm a minimalist when it comes to gift giving. Sorry, I'm not much help. But yeah, I like gifts like a really nice wine or liqueur for those people who have everything. No point in buying more stuff they won't use, best to give them something they can enjoy. 

But this year, I am very interested in finding ways to wrap gifts that do not require using that shiny Xmas paper which cannot be recycled. So much waste... I found some good ideas! My favorite was to use plain brown recycled craft paper with covers from old Xmas cards. These are cute: https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/669699407069601431/?lp=true


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Office swaps where you don't know people well, I figure candy is usually a safe choice. If they won't eat it, they'll surely find someone who can. So are Starbucks or Dunkin (dependent on the audience) giftcards. 



I send a lot of cards and/or postcards. Ridiculous, topical, just for fun, for holidays, whatever. I'm always getting postcards when I travel and then scribbling a note, a fact, or a drawing on them and mailing them off. I have a stash. I know when I've been lonely it's been really nice just to receive something (not a bill or junk) in the mail. 



I've given my babysitting kids books for their holidays. Stories I've enjoyed, stories that remind me of them. I had a coworker whose bigger-kid-relatives had kindles and he'd give them credit to buy ebooks they wanted.


I gave my riding instructor a horse ornament from Target that I'd repainted to look like her horse. I also gave her socks, but those were because I found The Perfect Socks and they needed to be shared So practical gifts I think are often a solid choice - the little things that might be just slightly too expensive/nicer than usual for someone to buy for themselves



My dad spent most of 40 years giving my mother, every year, a bear Christmas ornament. Eventually some requirements needed to be set up so the tree did not collapse, but she was always a difficult person to buy for and this was the one gift it was basically guaranteed she'd like.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Gift giving is stressful, in some ways there is so much hype leading up to the holiday, then the letdown of it being over and wondering what to do with all the stuff one doesn't need or want. 

I used to spend thousands of $$$ and decorate every inch of the house. I would be in huge debt for 10 months because of all the over spending :frown_color:

My moto now is "Less is more" so I give only one simple gift each. 

Gift cards to my manager and the staff on the floor except the other nurses. The nurses do a Dirty Santa each year. 

My children get a gift or two and gift cards to their favorite restaurant. Grandbabies still get a few gifts; one big one and couple little things. 

All other adults in my life, like friends, siblings and cousins; get a small gift of whatever theme I am in the mood for. 

Last year was all handmade gifts (not made by me) like mittens from the local Alpaca farm, hand rubbed wooden bowl from local carvers, etc. 

This year I am going for a fun and frivolous theme, so nothing costly but some that may get a good laugh!


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

All the extended family gives each other gift cards. It’s a horrible system. I wish we drew a number and focused on one person instead of gifting everyone a $10 gift card that isn’t very useful. 

We don’t buy much of anything during the year so we try to make Christmas special for each other and the kids. 

My husband Is getting a watch engraved with a meaningful quote for my wedding. I’m also getting him some weights, paraphernalia from his favorite show, a DVD, a belt, and maybe one other small thing. 

Every year I get my father-in-law in Ace hardware gift card and a sports shirt. My mother-in-law is getting a cookbook and earrings and the same photograph


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

We have cut down a lot on our gift giving. Back in the day it was very costly....so these days I just buy for my parents and my 3 nephews. Once in a while b/f & I will exchange gifts but we don't do it every year as we are often saving up for something together (like a trip or a washing machine). 

My parents are usually pretty easy to buy for - they enjoy reading and always have books I can get for them. I do stockings for them as well and include lots of toiletries that they would normally buy for themselves (like deoderant, nail polish, toothpaste, toothbrushes). My Dad used to be a mechanic and has also taken up fishing - so lures and tools are good for him. 

It's my nephews I have the hardest with. There are 3 of them - oldest being 10 and youngest 4. They have SO many toys and don't usually need any clothes. Two of them do play hockey but by this time of the year they already have all the equipment they need. I was thinking of using @JCnGrace idea of putting money away each holiday for them. And when they are 18 they will get it. I think I will still get them each a book or puzzle or something just so they have something to open from me. These kids play too many video games and I will get anything that promotes them to do anything else! 

We used to do a gift exchange at work, but i honestly despise those things...my gift would often be a bottle of wine.


----------



## firminfaith (Nov 20, 2019)

Are there still horse statue collectors? I found this nice statute, but not sure it's worth it.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

WildestDandelion said:


> All the extended family gives each other gift cards. It’s a horrible system. I wish we drew a number and focused on one person instead of gifting everyone a $10 gift card that isn’t very useful.


We no longer buy gifts for our grown-up siblings. One year, my husband's brother sent him a gift card for Canadian Tire, and my husband had sent him the exact same gift card. So we talked about it and decided it would be easier to just stop. 

Another year, my brother and I exchanged gifts. We both got mixing bowls for each other. The EXACT SAME SET. So again, we agreed that it was a little ridiculous. 

Only the kids get presents. DH and I make stockings for each other - no big gifts. But the contents of the stockings are thoughtful. A horse magazine for me, hunting magazine for him. Last year I got him this fun, multi-purpose pen. Some favorite, but expensive chocoloates, etc. 

That's pretty well it. No one exchanges gifts at work, but the staff all chip in to buy something for the support staff so I hand over 20$ and let someone else figure it out. I usually give my trimmer and my riding coach something home made, like cookies, horse treats, etc. 

I don't even buy presents for my parents anymore after I noticed they'd give me back presents I'd gotten them in past Christmases because they weren't using them and they were taking up too much space.

I don't spend any more than 500$ on all the gifts, and I buy the ones for the kids.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

We don't have an official gift or card swap at work. Any exchanges are between those who are friends beyond the office. It removes the stress, as I've a better chance of buying something they actually want.

I need to find something special for one work colleague, as he gave me an early, surprise gift a few weeks ago. I think it's going to be difficult to match!

It was an envelope containing rusty nails. Probably the strangest gift I've ever had but it is one of the best. The nails are nearly 2000 years old and handmade by Roman soldiers, who were also responsible for making XX Legion's swords and spears. They were found during an archaeological dig on a Fort in Scotland. The majority are now in Museums but he thought that i'd like some as well. 

My close friends get something handmade, or in my case hand drawn, another does hand knitted etc. We started the tradition a few years ago. It means a lot more than buying something.

Family members used to get cards, money and small gifts but we've made the decision to stick with cards this year as the youngest are teenagers. 

I usually keep a couple of boxes of Lindor chocolates, in case i get a surprise gift from someone.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@Caledonian What an unusual and unique gift. Get a picture frame and put cotton in it and lay the nails in the cotton to hold them in place. I think it would be a good conversation piece. To bad you can't find a horse shoe that old to go with them.

I think homemade gifts make really good gifts and your work can be customized to that single person.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Every year I get further and further away from the whole gift giving thing. I liked it, back then, but the pressure takes away the pleasure, eventually. And, seeing all the unnecessary 'stuff' out there, makes me feel , well, sick. 

I mean, where did that stuff come from? who assembled it? what about the plastic it is made from? how long before that item is in a landfull? 



So, I won't buy any new decorations, at all. no puzzles are gadgets or useless gag gifts. I don't want to add to the whole 'plastic gadgets from China' overload that clogs our stores these days.


the mantra to consider when thinking about buying 'stuff' is:


*Where did it come from * ? (how far was this item shipped? who made it, in what kind of factory, and in what sort of environmental care?


*Do I really need it? * (Do I have something like this already? will I use it? do I have a place to store it?)


*Where will it go? *(after I am finished with it, or bored of it, or outgrown it, or it breaks or becomes out of style or dirty . . . what happens to it? How long will it last in some landfill? will it release nasty toxins back into the air, water or soil with it's demise?)


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Every year I get further and further away from the whole gift giving thing. I liked it, back then, but the pressure takes away the pleasure, eventually. And, seeing all the unnecessary 'stuff' out there, makes me feel , well, sick.
> 
> I mean, where did that stuff come from? who assembled it? what about the plastic it is made from? how long before that item is in a landfull?
> 
> ...


These may be all good points, but I like giving gifts to people...

Most of my gifts are practical; jewelry, gift cards for restaurants or stores, socks, gloves, food.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone else play Dirty Santa? It is a lot of fun I think. 

Last year the most stolen gift was an upside-down umbrella. I wasn't quite sure how it worked, but it was very popular!! 

Bottles of adult beverages are always popular too

One year I gave the Cheese Club as gifts, a new type of cheese every month shipped to their homes.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@AnitaAnne, we did the Dirty Santa for a while between us siblings but eventually gave that up too. 

Christmas is not too stressful here because we give the grandkids money. All of them are at an age they are usually saving for something bigger than what we would spend. Hubby and I don't exchange gifts because we have everything we need.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

RegalCharm said:


> @*Caledonian* What an unusual and unique gift. Get a picture frame and put cotton in it and lay the nails in the cotton to hold them in place. I think it would be a good conversation piece. To bad you can't find a horse shoe that old to go with them.
> 
> I think homemade gifts make really good gifts and your work can be customized to that single person.


Thanks, there are unusual. Huge though, far larger than horse shoe size; mine are two to four inches but they went up to sixteen inches. They were part of the Inchtuthil hoard, made to hold the walls of the fort. 

We were laughing about it today, as i said that he's now impossible to shop for, so he's going to have to make do with a sparkly card. :smile:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That is a very cool gift @Caledonian!

I had a thought yesterday. I was thinking that we tend to spend a lot of money at Christmas. Husband loves to give, and I love that about him, but we don’t have a lot to spend. 

Often we need a thing, but we have to buy the cheapest version, constantly fix that, or make do without. I realized, why don’t we get these things as gifts?! We already are spending money, and there are things we actually need that we could get better quality. 

Obviously you have no idea what other people ‘need.’ Food is always good!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@Caledonian I want the envelope of rusty nails! That is SO cool! That would be the perfect gift for me, LOL. And none of @tinyliny 's concerns about cheap plastic, cheap manufacture, and going to the landfill, LOL.

Honestly, this year I'm asking everyone I know well enough to just give me money. I mean, if they want. I am super hard to shop for, especially as I really don't want any more stuff (except for rusty nails!!!). Plus I have three horses so I'm perpetually broke. I guess gift cards are similar. Also easy for me to give. I know people think giving money or gift cards is tacky, but I like to give something I know someone can use.

Bottles of alcohol seem to be an easy default, but a lot of people don't drink. I guess you only get them for people you know well?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Hmm... my likes disappeared and my post. Anyways, I like everyone’s ideas!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

AnitaAnne said:


> Does anyone else play Dirty Santa? It is a lot of fun I think.
> 
> Last year the most stolen gift was an upside-down umbrella. I wasn't quite sure how it worked, but it was very popular!!
> 
> ...


Yes... my neighborhood does this... I usually end up with the WORST gift that no one would touch!! Seriously... and I work so hard to take a good gift so it gets stolen a time or two... So this year I was going to wrap what I got a couple of years ago and gift that... but this year we decided no gifts! WHAT! lol It is always so fun because some people go over the top to get the worst gift... it really was the best time, got some great pictures. 

When I say worst gift, I know it was searched hard for and they put time into it so I appreciated it that way because it was meant for a joke but now I have it I hate to get rid of it..... I would rather have a bottle of wine. 

I don't really do gifts as I'm not close to family, I give a few things to friends... a nice necklace, gift card... just depends. I do make a tin full of homemade goodies for farrier, feed stores and a few neighbors... They always say they were looking forward to it when it's delivered...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Homemade food is always a winner! 

My favorite is banana nut bread baked in this fancy shaped pan I have. It make 6 medium sized loafs and looks really pretty with just plastic wrap (sorry Tiny) and a shiny ribbon. 

Once was in a group where we all made one type of Christmas cookie each, and then got together and divided them all up so we each had every kind. 

It was very nice because it sure cut down on baking time and supplies! 

I love seeing a plate of a variety of Christmas cookies YUMMY


----------



## Queenofsomethinghopefully (Aug 31, 2018)

What's fun for some people is to get them something as a running joke, but that they will still enjoy rather than throw out. My dad loves hot sauce and we have yet to find one that he finds too hot, so every year we go out and buy him a new specialty hot sauce. I think the most we've spent is between $40-$60 on hot sauce that we have specifically researched as being ridiculously hot and it doesn't make an impression on him at all. 

I have given one gift in my life that made someone cry and I'm really proud of it. I made a painting for each of the dorm girls where I was at a semi-boarding high school. Each one was a silhouette of the animal that in a prior conversation we had decided they were (I was a rabbit for some reason?) Behind the silhouette I tried to paint their two favourite colours streaming out behind the silhouette, which was also their favourite colour but darker for contrast. On the edge of the canvas I wrote down words that described them in silver felt pen as well as inside jokes that we had developed over the year. One girl cried, and another one almost cried. 

This year I'm going to get my mom muskox wool socks or gloves. They are ridiculously expensive but suuuuuper warm so I am going to see if I can split it with someone but she's been longing for them for almost a year now so she'll really like them. 

Other years I have given people homemade hand cream and that was well received. I have given my grandparents a painting each but I'm not really an artist so now that I'm older I can't really get away with that. 

My brother finds body hair disgusting and only comments when it's female despite saying that it's all body hair so I'm getting him a subscription to the dollar shave club so he will be well set up to shave off his own body hair that is apparently so disgusting. Either that or a safety razor that is more eco friendly. If I get him that I will also get my dad to weld it inside a box just to make things fun. Two years ago I wrapped all his gifts in duck tape and zip ties! It was funny. 

Ilanna, my horse, is going to get a homemade horse cake with small amounts of all of her favourite foods such as twizzlers, salt and vinegar chips, and powdered donuts. Whenever I'm eating something at the barn I sometimes give her a small piece and she usually likes it! She probably could have been a chef in another life if she had a little more patience.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@Queenofsomethinghopefully I first read that as a homemade cake that contains "small amounts of all of her favourite foods such as twizzlers, salt and vinegar chips, and powdered donuts" and I thought ... hmmm....


----------



## Queenofsomethinghopefully (Aug 31, 2018)

@ACinATX That would a very weird cake... That will haunt my dreams... I meant more like a regular oats, molasses, apples cake with some of the extras on the side. Not very much though because that's a LOT of sugar for her to eat


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@Queenofsomethinghopefully I really love your sense of humor!! 

Welding the razor to the box :rofl: 

I'm going to use your duct tape and zip tie idea for my son, but it will be inside a regular looking gift box  He has a good sense of humor too, but makes me wonder what he will do for my next gift...this should be interesting!!


----------



## Queenofsomethinghopefully (Aug 31, 2018)

lol it will definitely make it a memorable Christmas! I absolutely loved the look I got when he saw the duct tape...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

We got tired of stressing over Christmas gift buying, and now we just do gifts for the kids. Before, my husband's large family ALL got gifts, and my small family got only a fraction of our holiday spending and it was getting ridiculous. We decided enough was enough, and that we all had plenty of stuff anyway and didn't need any more. And you know what? Nobody cared*! It was great! No more driving two hours away in a blizzard because it's the only day in December both of us are free, and buying a ton of stuff nobody needs anyway that it will take us all year to pay off. 

I usually give gifts to the kids that I've picked up randomly throughout the year. Can't go wrong with books.

*Well, one person cared. But she's the type to overspend her money on things like tattoos and concert tickets, then get mad when she doesn't get enough $$$ at Christmas (or gifts she can sell for $) to pay her bills.... so, yeah, not counting her. She'd be unhappy whatever we did. One year she was saying how long it had been since she had seen some favorite movies from childhood, so I drove all over and got DVDs of all of them for her for Christmas, and a day later saw that she had listed them, unopened, on Craigslist along with nearly every other gift she and her kids had received to raise money for a new tattoo...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just for the record, I have nothing against plastic wrapping homemade stuff. Plastic wrap is a Godsend!


----------



## Feathers7 (Jun 11, 2019)

Socks. Everybody needs them. We have a shop here dedicated to socks. Wigwam and Smartwool are apparently good choices, if one can stand wool. One brand carries a 1 year warranty, the other a 3 year warranty. If they get a hole, send em' in and they'll replace the socks. Legale is another brand I just discovered via this sock shop, and they're wonderful.

You can also find socks that are joke gifts and have slogans and different patterns on them. Renfrosocks.com carries these.


Good joke gifts can be found everywhere, and you can even make a random item a joke gift. Put a small gift in a big box full of paper with some printouts of holiday snowman jokes. Put a small gift in a box, in a box, in a box...socks are a good idea for this.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I still need a gift for my male cousin. I have one part, but would like something to go with it that is nice but not too pricy. The part I have is sort of a joke gift, but could be useful (if that makes any sense!!) 

Might give him some soft mints in a reusable container. But he has been watching his weight, so that might not be the best thing.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

AnitaAnne said:


> I still need a gift for my male cousin. .


Nuts, a good bottle of sour mash (if he likes whiskey) gloves, some one else mentioned socks. Actually many people like fruit cake. If he likes to keep his vehicles clean auto parts stores sell like a bucket with cleaning supplies in it.
Hickory Farms meat and cheese variety gift box. A good cheese and bottle of wine and crackers.


----------



## Feathers7 (Jun 11, 2019)

RegalCharm said:


> If he likes to keep his vehicles clean auto parts stores sell like a bucket with cleaning supplies in it.
> Hickory Farms meat and cheese variety gift box. A good cheese and bottle of wine and crackers.


Are you sure we're not related? That all sounds very familiar. I did the 'bucket of auto cleaning supplies' one year too. You can do the same thing with a BBQ set - get a set of nice utensils, some applewood or similar chips, a chimney starter...lots of possibilities.

For any trail rider who gets caught out after dark: a discipline-neutral LED breastplate, available in a few colors: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IDOVHA6
(For being visible only - probably not great for saddles that slip.) I think they also have leg wraps and other tools for staying visible at night.

@*SilverMaple* Sorry that you've got one of those types in your family. You're not alone. It's very kind that she's still invited to Christmas. We stopped doing the whole nine yards for a few years too. I ended up missing it a lot - I always challenged myself to get to know my family members well enough to find at least one meaningful gift for each. I was a little lost when I had to stop thinking "I know who would really like that!"


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

I love doing little gift baskets for hard to shop for people or people where I'm not 100% sure what they'd want! I got a coworker a Bath and Body works candle and a soap just for something little to give her. For my boyfriend's sister last year I got her some face masks, fuzzy socks and some Bath and Body Works lotion. For guys, you could always do a hoodie or something like that!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/red-lobster-ugly-sweater-pocket-235351874.html


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

To me, the most memorable Christmas gifts I've ever given or received is something someone made. 
I remember a story on TV years ago about a family in Appalachia. I couldn't find the video, but this is an exert, the gist of it...

"Old Cedar," the wooden horse

One day, when young Luther Pyles was about 4 years old, he saw a picture of a toy reindeer in a catalog. Luther’s grandfather noticed how much the young boy wanted it and was saddened by the fact that he didn’t have enough money to buy it for him. However, the old man was determined to find a way to get his grandson the toy he so desperately wanted. So, the very next day, he went to the woods, cut a cedar*tree, and made a horse for his grandson for Christmas.

By the 1980s, Luther had become an old man, and fondly recalled playing with “Old Cedar.” “I thought that was the greatest thing that ever was,” Luther said. “They’d let me bring him in the house around*Christmas*time, but most of the time I’d keep him in the barn. I rode that horse all over Anderson County,” Luther joked.

In 1983, some 60 years after he grew too big to ride “Old Cedar,” Luther agreed to “trade him” to the Appalachian museum founder, John Rice Irwin.



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for posting that.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Everyone has great ideas!

If people enjoy books and reading, a gift card to a local bookstore is nice.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Does your husband or BF like big boy toys. Or even the girls might like the ultimate off road or on road for that matter. Picture this sitting in your garage.
Rush hour traffic would not be a problem. People will move out of your way and with a police escort you will have a speedy trip 

And it sold for less than $150,000.00 Cheaper than some of those exotic sports cars.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My B-I-L has a big family and when they went to Canada for Christmas to join his family, they were told to bring just one gift for an adult. There was a fixed price. 

All adults only bought one gift each. These were wrapped and placed to one side. No name tags attached. They then drew numbers from a hat and in turn they chose a gift, each person opening it. When the next opened theirs they had a choice to swap with the other opened gifts, the first to go had the pick of all at the end. 

Sister said it was a great laugh and a good way to cut back on the expenses without anyone being offended.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> My B-I-L has a big family and when they went to Canada for Christmas to join his family, they were told to bring just one gift for an adult. There was a fixed price.
> 
> All adults only bought one gift each. These were wrapped and placed to one side. No name tags attached. They then drew numbers from a hat and in turn they chose a gift, each person opening it. When the next opened theirs they had a choice to swap with the other opened gifts, the first to go had the pick of all at the end.
> 
> Sister said it was a great laugh and a good way to cut back on the expenses without anyone being offended.


Sounds like Dirty Santa, great fun!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/746000...-bourbon-whisky?ref=pla_similar_listing_top-2


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I am drawing a blank on what to get my husband for Christmas this year... it doesn't have to be anything huge, but I need to get him SOMETHING!

He is very practical and buys what he needs when he needs it. He doesn't like spending money on stuff that isn't 'useful'. 
I can't get him tools-- he has every one known to man.
He is picky on his clothes-- he buys clothing himself for this reason.

So far all I'm coming up with is boring gift cards for places he likes to eat...


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

SilverMaple said:


> I am drawing a blank on what to get my husband for Christmas this year... it doesn't have to be anything huge, but I need to get him SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sounds like me! Maybe a few ideas , a nice belt? If he likes horses there are related things, hat, watch fob if he uses a pocket watch. A quality rechargeable flashlight? 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

i have been industrious today! 

I love the bath puffs and some years ago I bought three and unravelled them, plaited them together and put knots in the length and use that it the shower. It is brilliant and I have given a couple to friends - who looked at them as if I was instant but were game enough to give it a try and admit they love them. 

So, I decided to make some for family. I checked on line prices and found some coming from China. Sent for them and they arrived earlier than stated. Only problem is that they are tiny, plait three together and you still wouldn't be as big as a normal bath puff! 

Bought a load in Pound shop and have been braiding them up. Good thing is that the little ones finish off the ends. 


I am well prepared for sister and nieces to all have a good laugh when they see them but, odds are once used they will like them.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> He sounds like me! Maybe a few ideas , a nice belt? If he likes horses there are related things, hat, watch fob if he uses a pocket watch. A quality rechargeable flashlight?



I got him a black leather belt and a brown leather belt last year-- they're handmade by a local leatherworker and still look new. He doesn't wear hats. He has some nice wrist watches already and doesn't use a pocket watch. He's got good gloves and winter coats. He just bought us both rechargeable flashlights for the vehicles. I was going to get him a pair of dress shoes to replace the ones he's worn out, but his favorite store had a sale so guess what he came home with last week? He has plenty of suits, pants, ties, and dress shirts. He found his favorite jeans were being discontinued so he bought six pairs a month ago. He likes craft beers but usually makes his own and has all of the supplies he needs for awhile. My brother got him several cases of his favorite 'store bought' beer from a brewery near where they live so that's out. His best friend sent him a box of cigars. He isn't much of a reader so books aren't his thing. We don't have time to watch many movies. He is not into horses at all. He still has plenty of cologne. I'm seriously at a loss! Lol.


He's starting to get into vintage records, so maybe I can find a local secondhand/antique store with a good collection and get a gift card or buy some. That's about all I've come up with!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm getting a hand made belt this year for Christmas from a leather and tack shop in Kentucky. Even has a little name plate. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

SilverMaple said:


> I got him a black leather belt and a brown leather belt last year-- they're handmade by a local leatherworker and still look new. He doesn't wear hats. He has some nice wrist watches already and doesn't use a pocket watch. He's got good gloves and winter coats. He just bought us both rechargeable flashlights for the vehicles. I was going to get him a pair of dress shoes to replace the ones he's worn out, but his favorite store had a sale so guess what he came home with last week? He has plenty of suits, pants, ties, and dress shirts. He found his favorite jeans were being discontinued so he bought six pairs a month ago. He likes craft beers but usually makes his own and has all of the supplies he needs for awhile. My brother got him several cases of his favorite 'store bought' beer from a brewery near where they live so that's out. His best friend sent him a box of cigars. He isn't much of a reader so books aren't his thing. We don't have time to watch many movies. He is not into horses at all. He still has plenty of cologne. I'm seriously at a loss! Lol.
> 
> 
> He's starting to get into vintage records, so maybe I can find a local secondhand/antique store with a good collection and get a gift card or buy some. That's about all I've come up with!


I assume he has a record player? What type, genre, years music does he like?
Does he have a cigar humidor or smoke pipes? Does he hunt or fish?
Something for car or truck.
I'm drawing at straws [emoji16].
I'm happy just getting a $10 cotten flannel shirt. I was born Christmas eve...close to midnight. I've always received one gift for both!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> I assume he has a record player? What type, genre, years music does he like?
> Does he have a cigar humidor or smoke pipes? Does he hunt or fish?
> Something for car or truck.
> I'm drawing at straws [emoji16].
> I'm happy just getting a $10 cotten flannel shirt. I was born Christmas eve...close to midnight. I've always received one gift for both!


He has a good record player and sound system. He rebuilt the one from his dad's old house. It's all done now, and sounds great. He likes Classic Rock and Jazz-- basically anything from the 60's onward that isn't country or pop or rap. He does not hunt or fish. He's got a humidor... You can see my struggle.

I should just get him a shirt and call it good, but I was hoping inspiration would strike... so far no luck. Two weeks left, so maybe there's still hope? Lol. 

One of my long-time friends was born on Dec. 29. He is thrilled if anyone sends him a card or he gets a gift not wrapped in Christmas paper... you are not alone!


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Is he old enough to remember Nipper, the RCA dog? Lots of Nipper things on Amazon and eBay, clocks, signs, etc.









Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

What kind of cutter does he like? V cut , guillotine? Maybe get one he would like engraved or something.

Here is a table top model that's I think is nice.

https://www.amazon.com/Prestige-Gro...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584207577024314&psc=1

Not good reviews, sorry but lots of others to click on.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I really have to warmly recommend an Appalachian folk album which one of our HF members contributed lovely vocals to! My husband got it for me as an early Christmas present, and I am thoroughly enjoying it. I like all sorts of folk music, and it turns out I didn't have an Appalachian CD yet, and it was so nice to add an album to our collection that has someone I chat to on HF singing on it!










It can be sampled and bought here:

https://thewoodsheep.bandcamp.com/album/old-time-pigeon

And I will it up to the member concerned as to whether she wants to tell you who she is!  But check it out, it's very good. 

PS: I particularly like _Nottamun Town_ and _The Wind and Rain_! Goosebumps with those two tracks...


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

If anyone has stocking stuffer ideas for men, I'm all ears!


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

I just bought this stocking stuffer for myself at Ace hardware. Nebo flashlight. Rechargeable via USB cord, any USB charger works. 6x focus adjustment, magnetic on back. You can't imagine how bright it is. $22.95 and I used a $5 off coupon.









Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Made me think If he or anyone thinks a person would like a pocket knive, the Buck 110 is a classic. Will last a lifetime and beyond.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

A Swiss Army knife is great. Victorinox is the 130 year-old original best imho. They have 100s, little on my keychain has flashlight, scissors, knife, six other things. I use it every day for something. 



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

....and, he's got a Swiss Army Knife. Two actually. Both purchased in Switzerland. 

I have one in my purse, too. I use it all the time. 

Beware the flashlight with the magnets-- keep it away from your wallet or it can ruin the credit cards. Probably not a huge concern for a guy, but if you drop it into a purse or bag, it can be problematic.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I saw this and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's a small gift, but I saw a kit that you make paw print ornaments with your cat or dog. Thought was neat had not seen that before. Of course I thought of horses but probably would be to big.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't go wrong with spend as you please money or a gift card.
I'm getting a few of those, my mother needs a new pair of rain boots, I got my sister and 'our' dogs matching pj's, my grandparents are insistent that they don't need a lot-and I understand that (at their age, it all become clutter)...but we got them a few things anyway. The holidays are really sneaking up.


----------

